# Blocking Explicite Websites on Huawei B315



## Alastair

Hi there.

Guys I have a Huawei B315 router and I am trying to prevent people on the network from accessing explicit websites. I have named several websites on the DNS filtering page, but it seems certain people







can still access said websites if they connect to the router through WiFi. I can't seem to figure out a way around this. Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## Alastair

And I need a way to allocate bandwidth as well. Because when said person is watching their Pron it chows ALL the bandwidth. Which leaves nothing but a lag fest for my gaming.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Do you have the DNS filtering setup at the router level?
also what sort of situation is this? room mate? family member? small office?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Do you have the DNS filtering setup at the router level?
> also what sort of situation is this? room mate? family member? small office?


family member that doesn't know I know. I have DNS filtering set up and it works at a LAN level but the person in question connects to the network through wifi and can still access the sites.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> family member that doesn't know I know. I have DNS filtering set up and it works at a LAN level but the person in question connects to the network through wifi and can still access the sites.


It almost seems like the wifi is on a separate dns setting than the lan. typical wifi routers ( i haven't dealt with the brand you mentioned) will use the lan dhcp settings for both lan and wifi.
are there any sort of guest network configurations for the wifi?
I also noticed that the router is 4G LTE capable? is that configured?
Also are there any static settings on that user's pc/device? the downside about dns filters is that they are easily circumvented if the user sets up static dns records on their pc.

I am no networking guru but I know enough to be dangerous so to speak.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> family member that doesn't know I know. I have DNS filtering set up and it works at a LAN level but the person in question connects to the network through wifi and can still access the sites.
> 
> 
> 
> It almost seems like the wifi is on a separate dns setting than the lan. typical wifi routers ( i haven't dealt with the brand you mentioned) will use the lan dhcp settings for both lan and wifi.
> are there any sort of guest network configurations for the wifi?
> I also noticed that the router is 4G LTE capable? is that configured?
> Also are there any static settings on that user's pc/device? the downside about dns filters is that they are easily circumvented if the user sets up static dns records on their pc.
> 
> I am no networking guru but I know enough to be dangerous so to speak.
Click to expand...

He isn't really pc savvy to be honest. So I doubt he would know how to circumvent a DNS filter. Yes it is a 4G router it is how we are connected to the internet.


Spoiler: Here are some screnies of my Router Settings page.







I can work my way around a custom loop and overclocks but networks sheesh! I dunno quite what I am looking for so yeah.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Go into the advanced wlan settings and screenshot please.


----------



## Alastair

Here.

Under channel its either AUTO or 5 through to 12.

Wi-Fi bandwidth the only option there is 20Mhz?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here.
> 
> Under channel its either AUTO or 5 through to 12.
> 
> Wi-Fi bandwidth the only option there is 20Mhz?


I was hoping to see more settings in there but from what it seems the router is a very dumbed down interface.
20Mhz is what you want for wi-fi anyway as most consumer devices don't support 40mhz


----------



## retrogamer999

Look into OpenDNS and see if you can add those DNS servers to be distributed via DHCP as they provide free adult content filtering when you sign up to them


----------



## Alastair

Hmm. I'll look into open DNS. But in the mean time as a less elegant solution I tried to block his computer by going into the system 32/ drivers/ etc/ hosts file and adding the websites to block from there. That didn't work. I tried going into Internet settings and telling it to block websites there. but it only worked for Internet Explorer and not for Chrome. so I eventually set up an extension in Chrome that blocks websites from Chrome. less than ideal. if he finds the extension he could circumvent it. but for the time it is holding up while I look into open DNS.


----------



## retrogamer999

The last thing that you can do to ensure that he cannot get around the DNS server by putting in say 8.8.8.8 (Google) is block outbound DNS traffic that doesn't match OpenDNS.

I don't know if u can do that with the Huawei home router but u can with the enterprise one


----------



## DzillaXx

OpenDNS would probably be your best bet as your router is pretty basic.

Other than using that router as a modem only and setting something up that is more powerful, like a PFSense setup or something. But if Networking is not your thing, probably best to stick to something easy like a DNS filter. Granted it is not that hard to bypass if someone knows what they are doing.

You could probably block the websites via the windows firewall as well on a local level. But doesn't stop from using their phone or other devices.

There are a lot of Pron sites out there though, so something like a filter list would be a better way to handle it. Or maybe block it at certain parts of the day, as Pron is always good in moderation.


----------

